# About Greg Watson e-book?



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

Somebody can review the infos on this...
http://www.aquaticplantnews.com/


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I purchased that ebook just because I appreciate what Greg has done for this hobby. It wasn't expensive and I figured I might learn something. My conclusion from reading it is that it is a primer, a good place to start in learning about fertilizing, but it isn't comprehensive and doesn't present any new information. I think that was the intent behind the book. But, others will have differing opinions about it, I'm sure.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

I found it a good overview.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Is it any different than Johns overview, EI dosing guide sticky posted right here in this forum? Or Rex Griggs fertilizer guide at rexgrigg.com?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It discusses the various methods for dosing fertilizers, not just estimative index methods. If someone knows very little about the different methods and wants to find out how they are different, this ebook is pretty good. It could have been more specific, as I recall, in naming the various dosing methods, but it isn't, again as I recall.


----------



## gregwatson (May 24, 2004)

All of the comments above are fair ...

The goal and purpose of the eBook are two-fold ...

First - to provide a simple resource guide that allows people who are confused or overwhelmed by all of the different dosing strategies and opinions that are out here - a simple resource to help them choose a dosing strategy that makes sense to them and matches their lifestyle.

Most people can be successful using any dosing strategy as long as they are consistent and follow the recommendations of their peers who also follow that strategy.

For five years I answered 10-20 email messages a day from people looking for help. The most common theme in those email messages were from individuals who were experiencing information overload from all of the competing ideas that are out here and just didn't know how to get started or from people who tried one approach this week, then based on some advice followed a different approach next week, then based on some advice followed a different approach the following week leading to disaster ... this guide was designed to help bring focus and clarity to that environment.

Second- to provide a financial resource to support aquatic plant forums - all aquatic plant forums were given the opportunity to create special links so that 100% of the proceeds from the sale of this eBook can bypass me and instead go directly to the aquatic plant forum owner helping support the hobby. This is why most of the links you follow end up having the payment go directly to the forum owner (i.e. not to me) ... this is just one of my ways of giving back 100% to the hobby ...

Thanks,
Greg Watson
http://www.AquaticPlantNews.com ...


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

I personnally buy the book and find it informative about the hobby today. For a good cause and a lot more fun that Mein Kampf...


----------



## dannyfish (Sep 7, 2006)

Glouglou said:


> I personnally buy the book and find it informative about the hobby today. For a good cause and a lot more fun that Mein Kampf...


i just buy the Greg Watson's "Guide to Dosing Strategies...
so how to download the guide?
there is no link for me to click to download ....

HELP!


----------



## dannyfish (Sep 7, 2006)

gregwatson said:


> All of the comments above are fair ...
> 
> The goal and purpose of the eBook are two-fold ...
> 
> ...


Hello Greg

I had paid for the guide thru paypal and now how to download the link? is the guide despatch thru mail or online or wat?? there is no instruction on how to get the guide except paying!

Awaiting for your advise

Danny


----------

